# The Benefits of Kale from the Garden



## amarcart (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey Tee, 
It's Ava, I planted kale for the first time this year, but not the last. I made lasagna last night and instead of spinach, I used kale. My first effort, and it was delicious!


----------



## Tina1 (Jun 12, 2015)

I love kale! it grows fast, tastes great, perfect for green smothies, and on top of all it's highly health beneficial! Just like most leafy greens, it's perfect for maintaining a healthy diet, while at the same time plays the role of one of the best cancer-fighting foods! Such a thin leafy vegetable, yet so powerful! You can read more about it here: https://blogs.naturalnews.com/cancer-fighting-foods-right-garden/


----------

